# ?

## rust



----------

?

----------


## rust



----------

.   .  .  ,    ,    .    .       .           ...

----------


## rust

?

----------

- ,        : ,  , , ,,  Ȫ . 
   "    "

----------


## rust

.  .   ..

----------

))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## rust



----------

,      .

----------


## laithemmer

?!     -   !

----------


## rust

,

----------


## _

,   ...    ,   ...     .    ,  ? :)))))

----------

ͳ....   . -.    ""?
  ? ?      ,

----------


## rust

? 
   ,   .

----------

.   ?

----------


## rust



----------

.

----------


## _

,  -  )))))))))

----------


## rust

?

----------


## _

,    ))))

----------


## rust



----------


## _

!    :)

----------


## laithemmer

ʳ----!!        -       - !  !   -  !
   ,  쳺  !

----------


## rust

..

----------


## laithemmer



----------


## Mr. dUSHA

"  к"  ": 
... * .*  '  ,   ,  ,     ,      -   .  , ?  * .*  ,        ,     ,   ,   .   ,      . ,    ,    #?  *.*   .  * .* !    ,  %#,   .     ,  , ,   #,   ...
...

----------


## rust

.. "  " ....
   -

----------

?)))

----------

